# Welches Echolot für den Ufabereich ?



## hs2017 (13. März 2013)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir nächsten Monat ein Echolot mit Funkgeber (Schwimmer) zulegen.
Nur habe ich keinen plan welches ich mir holen soll .
Nach einiger Recherche bin ich auf diese Geräte gestoßen .
1.WFT CONDOR 250 Wi
2.Humminbird Smartcast RF 15e
3.Humminbird PIRANHA Max 230xe

Gibt es bei diesen Produkten große Unterschiede  ? #c
Ich hab von Echoloten und den Frequenzen nicht so die Ahnung aber mir ist aufgefallen , das jeder eine andere . 
Ist das egal oder sind höhere frequenzen besser oder schlechter ?
Also in erster Linie ist die Tiefenmessung für mich wichtig aber Natürlich wen das mit der Fischanzeige funktioniert wäre das auch Super 
Einsatzgebiet : Fluss und See


----------



## Slick (13. März 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot für den Ufabereich ?*

hi,

die Echolote vom Ufer sind nur für die Tiefenanzeige zu gebrauchen,aber das reicht schon um mal schnell eine Kante,Gumpe zu finden.

Frequenzen sind egal.

Ich würde mir keins von den 3 Echoloten holen.
Bei den Humminbird Smartcast RF 15e, WFT CONDOR 250 Wi und Humminbird PIRANHA Max 230xe kann man die Geberbatterie nicht wechseln.

Kauf dir das hier.Ich habe das gleiche Echolot.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wireless-Fun...315?pt=Bootsteile_Zubehör&hash=item3f0da835f3

Es erfüllt den gleichen Zweck.

Das Echolot ist bei den Engländern sehr beliebt.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wireless-...tingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item439eaa90ce

Ich habe meins für mein Futterboot umgebaut +mehr Reichweite.







Grüße


----------



## heineken2003 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot für den Ufabereich ?*

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzem das  Humminbird Smartcast RF 15e gekauft, leider kann ich noch nichts konkretes dazu sagen.

Aus meinen Erfahrungen mit Echoloten kann ich aber sagen, dass die Fischsymbole keinen Aussagewert besitzen.
Genereall sollte man bei den Echoloten immer die Rohdatenausgabe verwenden, aus diesen Sonarbildern kann man eher auf die Fische schliessen wie aus den Fischsymbolen.

Die Funkecholote sind eientlich nur interessant um Gewässer "asuzuloten".
Bei mir am Vereinssee darf man kein Boot nutzen und es gibt keine gescheite Tiefenkarten, so dass ich mir selber ein Bild von der Grundbeschaffenheit machen möchte.

Das Echolot zu kaufen, weil man meint damit zu sehen wo die Fische genau stehen und sie somit gezielt fangen kann, halte ich für humbug.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## hs2017 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot für den Ufabereich ?*

Danke für die Antworten !  
Ich tendiere eher zu einem großen Gerät wo der Display etwas größer ist.
Ich denke ich werde mir das  RF 15e zulegen.
Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen den Schwimmern ob orange oder grün ?
Wahrscheinlich werde ich wen die Batterie leer ist so ein teil aus China kaufen.


----------



## hs2017 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot für den Ufabereich ?*

Ich bin es noch einmal 
Sind die Geräte mit den Grünen Funkgebern wirklich in Deutschland verboten ? Und warum ?  
#c
Danke


----------



## Fordfan (27. März 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot für den Ufabereich ?*

Hi
die grünen Geber senden auf einer anderen Frequenz, welche hier im Land eventuell belegt ist. In Europa ist das glaube eine Mobilfunkfrequenzen (D Netz oder so). 
Achte beim Kauf darauf, dass es sich um ein für Europa hergestelltes Gerät handelt (e im Namen z.B. RF25e) 
Rene


----------



## hs2017 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot für den Ufabereich ?*

Hi,
ich bin jetzt Besitzer eines  RF 15e  
Da ich schon viel gelesen habe , dass der Empfänger wohl schnell leer geht wollte ich mir so ein Geber aus Hong kong bestellen bei dem ich auch die Batterie ohne Probleme wechseln kann.
Funktioniert der genau so wie der Originale ? 
Danke


----------



## Hecht69 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot für den Ufabereich ?*

Hast du mal überprüft ob es die 60 M   schaft mfg


----------



## Henni (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot für den Ufabereich ?*

Hi,
die Geber von Humminbird sind echt kacke. Halten nicht lang und die Batterie zu wechseln ist ein Heidenaufwand.

Das Ding aus China hab ich getestet, es arbeitet auf Kanal B einwandfrei und gibt nahezu dieselben Tiefen an wie das Original. Kaufempfehlung.

Schau mal unter PLZ 4, Münster Thread auf Seite 550 |rolleyes


----------

